# Antler Pens



## Texas Penworks (Dec 12, 2011)

I have made several Antler style pens, mostly PSI Rifle Cartridges and glued all with CA. 1 customer informed me today that his had separated, Antler from Cartridge, so im thinking of using an Epoxy 2-part type glue. Any suggestions?


----------



## MarkD (Dec 12, 2011)

I use the 5 minute 2 part epoxy and have not had any problems.


----------



## Texas Penworks (Dec 12, 2011)

Ill try that, i have some i haven't used.


----------



## robersonjr (Dec 12, 2011)

Epoxy is all I use on antler and acrilics.


----------



## Texas Penworks (Dec 13, 2011)

Yeah im wondering about the bond of CA to Antler versus wood, so Ill switch to Epoxy & see how that holds up. 

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## gvanweerd (Dec 13, 2011)

I've always used thick CA on my antler and so far never had a prob.  i know that you need to blow the dust out with compressed air before you glue them.


----------



## sbell111 (Dec 13, 2011)

kyle1966 said:


> I have made several Antler style pens, mostly PSI Rifle Cartridges and glued all with CA. 1 customer informed me today that his had separated, Antler from Cartridge, so im thinking of using an Epoxy 2-part type glue. Any suggestions?



How do you prepare your tubes?


----------



## carpblaster (Dec 24, 2011)

I take a chain saw file, and run it thru the antler ,and use medium ca, never had one come off yet and do a lot of horn pens,not just bullet,some cigars , 7mm etc, and the chain saw file sure helps to clean out a tube if you get glue in it,learned the hard way when pushing the tips in,every little tip helps,thanks
carpblaster


----------

